

Ask HN: When do you need sales pipeline saas products? - vinnyglennon

Is it overkill to be using tools like close.io before company reaches $10,000 monthly sales? Trello.com or excel are 2 other possible low tech solutions.
======
jesusmichael
Is close.io really a business? Similar products have been around for years...
Screen pops on CID was big in the 80's

